# overnight Parking In Brum?



## Pieface (Aug 22, 2008)

Jeffrey and I are planning an over-complicated, disastrous London > Oxford > West Wales > oxford > London weekend, which will go wrong.

So, for some reason, we need to know about 24 hour parking in Birmingham somewhere near New St Station which isn't £11 million an hour. (so we can get a train to wales, then come back and pcik up the van.

Any tips?


----------



## Oswaldtwistle (Aug 22, 2008)

Birmingham Pallisades car park is £12.50 for 24 hours. Not cheap, but less than central London. Right by the station

You need to get to Paradise Circus, which I could give you some pretty good directions to from the North (not much use to you!).  Somebody will be able to direct you there, it's a well known junction. http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?f=q&h...52.47967,-1.902416&spn=0.007083,0.019441&z=16

B5 4DQ on the sat-nav.

EDIT I've just checked prices at the mailbox and that is dearer (and further away)

EDIT2: There is a height limit of 6 foot 2 inches at the pallisades- what sort of van is it?


----------



## MBV (Aug 22, 2008)

Place by me does it for 5.50 but your car is inaccessible between 7pm and 7am... I can provide more details if this sounds suitable.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Aug 22, 2008)

You're gonna struggle with the height of the van in the city centre.

I'll have a think...


----------



## Pieface (Aug 22, 2008)

Thanks guys - I don't think we're going to bother with this trip afterall, it's too far in too short a period of time!


----------



## Oswaldtwistle (Aug 22, 2008)

OK, but I'm facinated. Where did Birmingham New Street come into the equation?


----------

